# Toe Nail Removal



## bcarruth (Jan 4, 2010)

One of my Doctors did a toenail removal and wants to charge a 11730 and 11750. Can you bill both and if so, how would you bill it to get paid? I was thinking if i billed both i could charge the 11730 and 11750 w/ mod 59.


----------



## AuntJoyce (Jan 5, 2010)

*Toe nail removal*

If he only addressed one toe - I can't see how he can charge both.  Would need more information to know exactly what he/she did.


----------



## halebill (Jan 6, 2010)

Procedure 11730 is included in 11750 unless they are performed on separate digits. In that case, you would bill 11750 as the primary procedure as it is more than twice the RVU's as 11730. You would need to indicate which digits and append 59 to the secondary procedure. Example:

11750-TA
11730-59-T1

If only one toe involved, you're looking at 11750-xx.


----------



## bcarruth (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for your Help!!!


----------

